# Tower vs. Midi-Tower ( Diskussion )



## The_Trasher (6. August 2011)

Servus,

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr von den beiden oben besser findet.


?? BIG TOWER vs. MIDI-TOWER ??

Begründet auch bitte mit, warum ihr für das geschriebene seit !!​


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. August 2011)

Was genau meinst du mit Tower?
Einen Big-"Tower" vielleicht?
Ich hab mal ein schönes Video zu dem Thema gefunden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LwSJjm9mVEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Trasher (6. August 2011)

*AW: Big Tower vs. Midi-Tower ( Diskussion )*

Ja, genau. ( hab ich schon ausgebessert... )


----------



## king_kalle (6. August 2011)

Also Miditower ist sowas von Einsteiger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier auf diesem Bild sieht man ganz gut, dass aktuelle Grafikkarten (und es gibt noch viel längere) nicht mehr vereinbar sind mit anderen Komponenten in einem Gehäuse.

Mal von den Turmkühlern der neueren CPUs ganz zu schweigen...

Die Grafikkarte auf diesem Bild ist etwa auf der höhe der HDD. Oben stört der 12V Anschluss des Mainbords, unten stört die Grafikkarte, für nach ganz unten reicht das Kabel des netzteils nicht.

Fazit: Längere Kabel-> mehr kabelsalat-> noch weniger Luftzirkulation
Größeres Gehäuse+längere kabel, mehr Platz, mehr Freiheit-> besser Zirkulation


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. August 2011)

Mittlerweile gibt es aber schon ganz anständig konzipierte Midi-Tower, wo sowohl Grakas mit mehr als 30cm reinpassen als auch große Turmkühler!
Ich persönlich sehe keinen Grund für einen Big-Tower als eine stark ausgebaute Wakü!


----------



## Uziflator (6. August 2011)

> Also Miditower ist sowas von Einsteiger...


Midi Tower is nich gleich Midi Tower gibt kleine wo grad alles rein passt (meist diese 20 Euro Dinger), oder große wo man alles rein bekommt und noch Platz übrig hat.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

Hab nen Coolermaster CM690II, ist genau zwischen Midi- und Bigtower. Bin sehr zufrieden, mehr Platz brauch ich nicht


----------



## lu89 (6. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nen Coolermaster CM690II, ist genau zwischen Midi- und Bigtower. Bin sehr zufrieden, mehr Platz brauch ich nicht



Ich habe das erste Cm 690. Da geht wirklich alles rein. So ein richtiger Big Tower hat aber auch was.


----------



## der_knoben (6. August 2011)

Also ich hatt ein Antec Threehundred, und war damit auch zu frieden. Grakas bis 28cm haben reingepasst, was in aller Regel auch ausreichend ist.
Hier neben mir hab ich ja nen HAF X stehen, weil ich eine Wakü haben wollte und dieses Gehäuse bestens dafür geeignet ist.
Der größte Nachteil eines Bigtowers ist ganz klar seine Größe die damit verbundene Unhandlichkeit und Gewicht. Da sind Midi-Tower wesentlich angenehmer. Und wenn man sich so ein Sharkoon T9 oder ein Cooler Master HAF 912plus anguckt, dann passen da problemlos auch größere Karten rein.

Das nächste Gehäuse wird wohl sogar ein älteres mATX werden. Der Platz für die Graka ist weit über 30cm. Leider gibt es hinten keinen zusätzlichen Lüfter (war zu der Zeit, als das Gehäuse gebaut wurde noch nicht in), in das Seitenteil wird vorne unten Platz für nen 140mm Lüfter gemacht. Einziges Problem ist aktuell die etwas geringe Höhe für einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler. Der Scythe Ninja MIni wird ja leider nicht mehr gebaut. Da kann ich dann ne SSD und 2 HDDs einbauen + ein Laufwerk, 1x 3,5" USB3 Frontpanel und eine Lüftersteuerung.. Mehr als ausreichend sag ich mal.


----------



## Aggrotyp (6. August 2011)

midi tower hin oder her, zurzeit wird mir die luft zu knapp. die nächsten wochen wird mein jetziges wahrscheinlich durch ein großes ersetzt.
tendiere zum Thermaltake Chaser MK-I.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2011)

Es gibt zwischen beiden Arten genug Spielraum. Ich tendiere zu einer Mischung beider Bauarten, dem Supertower wie damals dieser Casetek



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Trasher (8. August 2011)

@ king_kalle:

bei mir siehts genauso aus, überall hängen kabel rum , die zum einen den luftstrom unterbinden und zum anderen schlecht aussehen.

Bei mir ist nur der CPU-Kühler fast 3-mal so groß und so komm i eig. nirgendswo mehr hin. um lüfter umzustecken muss ich die schon fast ausbauen....

mein nächster wird auf jeden fall ein big-tower oder ein sehr großer midi-tower


----------

